

Apple should be forced to conform to a standard charger, say EU politicians - yapcguy
http://www.macworld.com/article/2049680/apple-should-be-forced-to-conform-to-a-standard-charger-say-eu-politicians.html

======
seanmcdirmid
They already support a standard charger via USB just like the rest of the EU
phones. The problem is that into the phone itself is a proprietary connector,
which many people think is against the spirit of the regulation.

------
yapcguy
"We urge member states and manufacturers finally to introduce a universal
charger, to put an end to cable chaos for mobile phones and tablet computers"

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/de/news-
room/content/2013...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/de/news-
room/content/20130923IPR20617/html/Bring-in-a-universal-mobile-phone-charger-
for-all-makes-say-MEPs)

